# Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?



## Nyuki (21. November 2010)

*Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

Hallo!
Ich besitze derzeit noch ein E7 CM 580W.Das schöne an der E7 Serie ist das ich Lüfter daran anschliessen kann.Ich habe Y 2x140 und 1x200 drangehangen.Die Lüfter laufen mit einer niedrigeren Umdrehung und sind sehr efficient und lautlos.Wenn ich aber die Lüfter an das Mainboard hänge dann drehen die mit voller Drehzahl.
2 Fragen:
- Regelt das Bequiet E7 die Lüfter automatisch nach Wärme und drehen wenns wärmer wird schneller und wenn nicht ,warum drehen die Lüfter in einer anderen Geschwindigkeit?
- Warum hat das E8 sowas tolles nicht  erst wieder das teure P9


----------



## Philipus II (21. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

Die E8 Serie setzt halt einen anderen Schwerpunkt. Im Endeffekt ist das eine produktpolitische Entscheidung, das Feature bei den E8 einzusparen. Jedes zusätzliche Feature kostet halt auch Geld und erhöht damit auch den zu erzielenden Verkaufspreis. Be Quiet hat sich daher nachvollziehbarerweise dazu entschieden, das zusätzliche Feature den Dark Powers vorzubehalten.
Zudem können fast alle Mainboards heute 2 oder 3 Lüfter sehr gut regeln. Die Bedeutung von Lüftersteuerungen ist daher im breiten Markt stark rückläufig. Mich hat es schon beim E7 gewundert, dass die Lüftersteuerung noch nicht eingespart wurde...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

Hallo Nyuki

Ja, die Lüfter sind Temperaturgeregelt.
Zu den fehlenden Lüfteranschlüssen hat sich Philipus II schon geäußert.
Die Regelung externer Lüfter würde den Preis des Gerätes erhöhen, auch sind wir der Meinung, dass dieses Feature nicht mehr notwendig ist, da viele Boards mehr als einen Lüfter regeln können.


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

Ja richtig wenn mehrere PWM Anschlüsse vorhanden sind.An meinem Board ist z.b nur ein Anschluss und 3 davon sind 3-pin unregelbar...Das heisst die laufen mit voller Power.Hab mir das P9 bestellt.Da kann man sogar die Lüfter-Anschlüsse dranklemmen so wie beim P8 oder?


----------



## BigBubby (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

Warum werden sie eigentlich an der Last geregelt und nicht an der Temperatur?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

Hallo BigBubby
Die Lüfter bei unseren Geräten sind Temperaturgeregelt 

@Nyuki
Ja, auch die P9 Serie hat 4 Anschlüsse für Lüfter, die vom Netzteil geregelt werden.


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

auch wenn ich die Lüfter von einem 3Pin adapter an die 12V dranhänge?Beim E7 glaube ich waren es 2 x 12V an den gleichen Kabelstrang.Das mit der Tempreglung will ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

Hallo Nyuki

Was für einen 3 Pin Adapter meinst du und wo möchtest du den anschließen?
Für den Anschluss eines Lüfters an unser Netzteil benötigst du eigentlich keine Adapter.


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

An den Anschlüssen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

Achso, du meinst das Lüfterkabel, an denen eigentlich keine +12V anliegen.

Pro Kabel solltest du nur einen Lüfter anschließen und die maximale Belastung der Lüfterregelung des Netzteiles beachten.


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*

also wenn darüber, auch Tempgesteuert?


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anschlussmöglichkeiten für externe Lüfter E8?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo BigBubby
> Die Lüfter bei unseren Geräten sind Temperaturgeregelt
> 
> @Nyuki
> Ja, auch die P9 Serie hat 4 Anschlüsse für Lüfter, die vom Netzteil geregelt werden.



Tschuldige das nicht war falsch gesetzt in der hektik.

Warum Temperaturgeregelt und nicht Lastgeregelt?

Edit: Bsp: NT Unten: Ein Bauteil erzeugt viel last (sagen wir z.B. nur der CPU hat maximale auslastung). Dieses sorgt zwar dafür, dass das NT minimal wärmer wird, aber nicht so viel mehr, wie die CPU und somit laufen die lüfter zwar leise, aber nicht so schnell, wie sie sollten, um die CPU effektiv zu kühlen. (Natürlich nicht direkt CPU, aber indirekt durch zuführung von frischluft. Ich weiß, dass bei mir die Temp 15 grad hoch gehen, wenn gar kein Gehäuselüfter an ist.)


----------

